# Rain Suits



## Joel (Dec 2, 2008)

After fishing Sat. in the rain all day, I realized that my "good" rainsuit wasn't as good as I thought.  Anybody have any suggestions for a good rainsuit that won't leak.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 2, 2008)

Frogg Toggs...  $49.95 at most sporting goods stores...


----------



## marknga (Dec 2, 2008)

Check out this thread:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=267500&highlight=rain+suit

Mark


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 2, 2008)

What most people forget is;
Goretex type raingear must be washed and sprayed every couple years with Scotchgard. If the water dont bead up it will go thru the hightech fabrics.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2008)

BPS 100 MPH.  None better.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2008)

Another vote for the Frog Toggs. light, breathable, and cheap


----------



## frankwright (Dec 2, 2008)

I wore the Cabela's Dry Plus suit so many times fishing tournaments in a down pour, I swear by them. Never leaked and unlike Gor-Tex, doesn't need retreated.
It is windproof and would keep me warmer flying down the lake then my 150 gram Thinsulate coveralls.


----------



## Joel (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the info.  I fish in Steinhatchee and other parts of Fl. as well as around here so I'm thinking I want a suit that won't be so hot.  I figure I can just put more clothes on underneath when I'm fishing around here in the winter months.  Are any of these suits mentioned suitable for warmer months?


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Randy said:


> BPS 100 MPH.  None better.



x2


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Bps 110 mph and frog toggs  i wore both sunday in a tourney in the rain and didnt get wet or cold


----------



## ng500 (Dec 8, 2008)

Helly Hansen Impertech

Go to Alaska Outdoor Forums and read about rain gear.  I have used it twice in 1" - 2" downpours and not a leak.  It stretches and is light.  Get the olive color.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 8, 2008)

The bps 100mpg cost about $450.00 for the pants and the jacket but if you can afford it   its nice.


----------



## ldavid008 (Dec 8, 2008)

Try the Cabela's Dry Plus, costs half as much as the goretex suits and has worked great for me as well. Also, whatever you get go with bibs over pants.


----------



## thanson (Dec 9, 2008)

I bought the bps 100 mph suit 2 weeks ago at bps in macon, they had last years model on clearance in the back part of the store for $100 a piece ($200 total, and they had a ton in all sizes) they are great, I also like the frog toggs for $50, however the 100 mph suit keeps you alot warmer.


----------



## 24tesla (Dec 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> Thanks for all the info.  I fish in Steinhatchee and other parts of Fl. as well as around here so I'm thinking I want a suit that won't be so hot.  I figure I can just put more clothes on underneath when I'm fishing around here in the winter months.  Are any of these suits mentioned suitable for warmer months?



Frogg Toggs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2009)

thanson said:


> I bought the bps 100 mph suit 2 weeks ago at bps in macon, they had last years model on clearance in the back part of the store for $100 a piece ($200 total, and they had a ton in all sizes) they are great, I also like the frog toggs for $50, however the 100 mph suit keeps you alot warmer.



I bought the red 100 mph bibs yesterday for $109. Great deal in the back. Better hurry cause they got about 10-15 pair left. Great buy.BPS Macon


----------



## Incawoodsman (Mar 5, 2009)

Wild Turkey said:


> What most people forget is;
> Goretex type raingear must be washed and sprayed every couple years with Scotchgard. If the water dont bead up it will go thru the hightech fabrics.



  Yup, this is true to a point. Gor-tex is usually 3 ply, meaning that the actual Waterproof Gore-Tex membrane is sandwiched between the 2 other fabrics. The outer fabric is nylon treated with DWR. The inside is a synthetic of some sort.

  If the outer nylon layer starts to saturate, its called wetting out and that means the DWR coating is wearing off. But the Gor-tex membrane is underneath that and that is actually what prevents water from coming inside the jacket, and this is what makes the coat waterproof, the actual membrane. 

  If the outer fabric starts to wet out, then the membrane doesn't breathe as good so your sweat vapor will condense inside the jacket (against the membrane) and make it feel like you are getting wet.


----------

